#  > General Zone >  > Engineering Programming >  >  >  RealityLINx 5.4

## jassem

HELLO
please i need help 
i need RealityLINx 5.4 or any other software that can help me to convert auto cad 3d model to pdms


thank you in advanceSee More: RealityLINx 5.4

----------


## jassem

or a softwere named ISY CAD ImportPDMS

----------


## tejeswar

Hello everybody,
I too need the version of Innovx Realitylinx.
Could anybody help us out???
Kindly upload the Installer and -------- for it.

Thanks in Advance.

----------


## p.morshed

i really need it too

1- ISY CAD ImportPDMS
2- RealityLINx 5.4

----------


## PRAKASH TAMBE

Please can anybody upload ISY CAD ImportPDMS. Thanks in advance

----------

